# Gerbil Digging Substrate?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've found the perfect glass tank now for my resident gerbil, but what substrate should I use? Im going to do it deep so it can dig, but I've heard bad things about wood shavings as they can ause respiratory infections etc. Are there any alternatives? I've got her on back-2-nature pellets at the moment, would that be okay? Many thanks! And constructive criticism please, I'm new to this :lol2: she's getting a cage like this

Critter's Choice Small Animal Habitat 24"x12"x18" Incl 3 shelves - Small Animal Cages from Feedem UK

emily: victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

shavings are fine.
aubiose but they dont seem to dig as well in it.
bio cattolet cat litter
or that grey stuff.......still cant remember what its called. been and had a look, its megazorb

if you give a good handful off hay she`ll spend ages chewing it it, making beds, is good for the teeth, and it`ll get any grease out of her coat.
also less likely to show abnormal behavoir


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

By the grey stuff do you mean carefresh or the back-2-nature pellets? I'll mix it in with hay too I'd just much rather not use aspen shavings as I lost a rat a few years back and it was a very horrible thing to see. He was having a fit/stroke and gorging himself with shavings and he eventually died, it was suh a horrible thing to watch, I've stayed clear of the stuff ever since


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

megazorb.

tbh theres nowt wrong with a decent dust extracted shaving thats made from white wood.
mine are on thoroughbred shavings and live to a ripe old age, usually around 5 or so.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are great for gerbils as you can get the top extenders as well.
That's the size I have my single female gerbil in but it already has the top on so she isn't bored.
I fill half the bottom with shavigs/hay/paper mix and she loves to dig in there and hide her food but she has the wire top for climbing about and looking around the room.
For any more than a single gerbil though I think they need a little more space so they don't argue!


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

I use Megazorb with a bit of Timothy Hay sprinkled on top. It's perfect for digging in, is cheap, absorbent and holds tunnels well. :2thumb:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

my gerbils have just under 1 ft of shavings........ lots of straw to chew on which they soon chew down to tiny peices card board and they get a bit of wood big enough to dig under and chew which also helps make them tunnels......... never had shavings effect any animals iv had. never had an unhealthy gerbil they seem to alsmost be indestructable untill they reach the end of thier life when they are getting on. great little animals!


----------

